# Cuyahoga Walleye



## homerun (Nov 22, 2009)

I've caught smallmouth and channel cats over the years in the Cuyahoga but never targeted walleye in the Spring. Does anyone have any info on a potential walleye run? With gas prices at almost $4.00 I would rather drive 10 miles than 200 round trip to the Maumee.

Thanks.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

if there are eyes in the hoga it,s not many and if they are caught nobody says anything about it, just like the steelhead that are caught there, but not broadcast about it, just like at the grand river they get em there but not like the nw rivers,good luck if u find them..


----------



## ashtabulacountyman (Feb 27, 2012)

I've caughtt ten pounders out of certain holes in the grand river as far up as harpersfield dam early during the spring before water drops. After that I've caught 3-5 15 inches on average through the summer into fall 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Not worth your effort. Ive electrofished the Cuyahoga several times, very rarely do we see eyes in the river.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

BobcatJB said:


> Not worth your effort. Ive electrofished the Cuyahoga several times, very rarely do we see eyes in the river.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


+1 I've only seen one or two eyes come out of the hoga while shocking


----------



## homerun (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks for the info. It looks like I'll be driving to the Sandusky or Maumee. Also, for those more experienced, 15 years ago, I caught a few white bass near the Brecksville dam. Are they still there in May?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Fishin Chick (Feb 27, 2010)

Mr. Roemer I"ve caught white bass at the bottom of Hillside in Independence. Last year I caught a couple in May


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I think the walleye that used to run up the Hoga by the thousands all died off about 150 years ago. Years back, I did get two nice ones in June or July a little below the 82 dam fishing big shiners for bass. No idea what they were doing there, but the bigger one was a good 4+ lbs. Freak happening, for sure. I even thought they might have been sauger.

Fishin Chick is right, I've noticed an increase in white bass in the spring in the river the last few years.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I'll bet the blue pike run was great too back in the day...

I caught a nice white bass in Valley View/Garfield Hts. one day just fooling around at lunch time in May. 

If there was any kind of walleye run, they would be stacked up at the Brecksville Spillway and people would be lined up to snag them. 

Head west young man, head west!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> I'll bet the blue pike run was great too back in the day...


Naw, they spawned out in the lake if I remember right.

But, imagine what it must have been like seeing *a run of 6 foot long spawning sturgeon!*


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

creekcrawler said:


> Naw, they spawned out in the lake if I remember right.
> 
> But, imagine what it must have been like seeing *a run of 6 foot long spawning sturgeon!*


Now, that would be something to see! I doubt they would spawn in the smaller rivers, but who knows! Sturgeon haven't been very common in the lake in 200 years.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

They did.
One of my local history books said the early farmers would bring a _*pitchfork*_
out in the fields with them in the spring. If they heard splashing in the creek, they'd run over and spear the sturgeon.
On another book, it mentions the first big _food fish_ taken out of Lake Erie were the Musky! Back then the lake was overrun with them!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

*



A Cleveland angler caught a 5 1/2-foot sturgeon on the Cuyahoga River last September.

Click to expand...

*This was a while ago though (2000). I remember this.
Just found the article here -

http://ohiodnr.com/news/nov01/1129sturgeon/tabid/12834/Default.aspx

Maybe the state ought to quit stocking all the steel and switch
to sturgeon!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Great info Creekcrawler!

On slow fishing days, I sometimes wish we could go back in time to the days the fish were so plentiful, you could use a pitchfork to catch them! 

I'd like to see a fly fisherman hook into one of those behemoths! The sturgeon would run him all the way back to lake erie!

In another decade, we might be reduced to fishing for white perch and gobies if the lake isn't managed correctly.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Got a book called "Fishing in America in 1888".
Amazing. They talk about catching 2-300 black bass at the mouth of the Cuyahoga in an afternoon. Some of the sizes they talk about catching (walleye & muskies) are hard to believe.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

man, I need to get a time machine!!!


----------

